# Fluoroscopy with implantation of pump and catheter



## 574coding (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello,
billing medicare...is the fluoroscopy included in the implantation of the pump 62362 and catheter 62350 or is this something we can bill with a modifier 59 for payment?

I feel it is included for placement-its not listed in the description,and no additional notes listed as what fluoroscopy codes to use with 62350 or 62362.  We were questioned or if we should or should not be using it when coding.   

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 12, 2015)

Per NCCI, image guidance is considered bundled. Modifier 59 would not be appropriate to override this relationship. It is known for any carrier that is it would be incorrect coding to report image guidance with placement of intrathecal pain pump. Below is the edits from NCCI and Medtronics reimbursement information where they only suggest to report 62350 62362 for the permanent placement and if you talk to the reimbursement representative they would tell that it is an inherent component in performing the procedure and not separately reportable for any carrier.

http://professional.medtronic.com/wcm/groups/mdtcom_sg/@mdt/@neuro/documents/documents/tdd-codes.pdf


Code 62362(column 1) has a CCI conflict with code 77002(column 2). A modifier is allowed to override this relationship.

Code 62350(column 1) has a CCI conflict with code 77002(column 2). A modifier is allowed to override this relationship. 

Code 62350(column 1) has a CCI conflict with code 77003(column 2). A modifier is allowed to override this relationship.


----------



## 574coding (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks!  That is just the info we needed.


----------

